# Any interest in a brew club to the north of Melbourne?



## pomsaleius (22/12/13)

Greetings all,

I live in Brunswick, to the north of Melbourne. I have a young family, a 9 to 5 job and a missus who, despite my best efforts, has little interest in beer. I therefore brew infrequently, and have to earn enough brownie points by letting her go out with her friends and stuff in order to earn a brew day every so often.

However I reckon my missus would support me getting out now and then to a club, with other like-minded home brewers. Trouble is, it would have to be very close to where I live, or be easy to get to by public transport. Having made enquiries, I don't think there is anything too close. However I meet people interested in home brewing every other day around Brunswick, and I believe there would be an interest in such a club.

Now the really interesting part..

I happen to live on the same street as the Thunder Road Brewery, and know most of the brewers, and the owner, Phil, pretty well. Phil has indicated to me that were a club to be started locally, he would consider allowing the use of the brewery's premises and extensive library, and possibly even the pilot brewery now and then.
I also know Ron and Renata Feruglio of Temple Brewery fairly well, and know they would be supportive of a local brewing club.

So anyway, just putting the feelers out to see who else might be interested. If there are sufficient numbers showing interest, then maybe we can take this further? I know I'm an infrequent visitor to this site, but it's obviously the right forum for organising something like this.

Thanks for reading.

Kevin


----------



## Tex083 (22/12/13)

Yeah mate sounds sweet as! 
I was just reading about a home brew club who's members brewed the same stout and all chipped in to buy a whiskey barrel and had home brew stout aged in whiskey barrels! Now that's something you can't do on your own.
I'm in Pascoe Vale South an also keen, I do shift work so my appearances are random.
I believe if you speak to Carnibrew he was also keen.

If we could secure the brewery that would be sweet, if not we could approach the Ale House. Book a table and discuss beers once a month.
Tex


----------



## manticle (22/12/13)

Do it.


----------



## TimT (22/12/13)

Make that a yes from me too! I'm in Lalor. Nearest brew club to us would be the Worthogs in Greensborough, but I'm in Brunswick quite often. My email's on my profile wall but if you're making a list then I'll send you one or two contact details via PM. Great idea!


----------



## carniebrew (22/12/13)

I have been meaning to post the same question for some time now, but haven't gotten around to it. At their last craft beer tasting I spoke with the manager of Carwyn Cellars (Ben) in Thornbury, he's a keen homebrewer too and wants in. I think there's a bit of a gap in this area, with Worthogs in the outer North East, and the Westgate guys over the bridge.

A few of the guys from the recent bulk buy at Plasdene seemed keen too, so it looks like we should give it a go. It'd be great to get someone who's been involved in a brew club previously to jump on board and help out , 'coz I've never been part of a brew club before so I'm not sure how they're normally put together, and what they get up to?

Kevin I'll send you a PM, maybe we could get together over a beer and discuss the details...


----------



## zeggie (22/12/13)

Count me in.
I'm in Ivanhoe and the factor stopping me from joining other clubs has been distance.


----------



## filbrew (22/12/13)

If your meets are not on weekday nights then I'm in.


----------



## TimT (22/12/13)

Well that's a quorum plus one...
http://youtu.be/-ZxHAZChcYU


----------



## technobabble66 (22/12/13)

I'm def interested


----------



## Black n Tan (22/12/13)

carniebrew said:


> I have been meaning to post the same question for some time now, but haven't gotten around to it. At their last craft beer tasting I spoke with the manager of Carwyn Cellars (Ben) in Thornbury, he's a keen homebrewer too and wants in. I think there's a bit of a gap in this area, with Worthogs in the outer North East, and the Westgate guys over the bridge.
> 
> A few of the guys from the recent bulk buy at Plasdene seemed keen too, so it looks like we should give it a go. It'd be great to get someone who's been involved in a brew club previously to jump on board and help out , 'coz I've never been part of a brew club before so I'm not sure how they're normally put together, and what they get up to?
> 
> Kevin I'll send you a PM, maybe we could get together over a beer and discuss the details...


Westgate Brewers are located in West Footscray, not over the bridge.


----------



## carniebrew (22/12/13)

Sorry 'bout that BnT. Isn't it on the West side of the Maribyrnong though? So you have to go over "a" bridge....


----------



## surly (22/12/13)

I am pretty sure I have read a similar thread on here in the past. Might be worth the search.
I would definitely be interested in checking it out if/when one starts up.

Tim.


----------



## carniebrew (22/12/13)

Probably this one: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/61923-inner-city-melbourne-brew-club/

Doesn't sound like it went anywhere at the time, that was close on two years ago.


----------



## MartinOC (22/12/13)

A previous moot: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/61923-inner-city-melbourne-brew-club/

I know at least one of the participants in that thread no longer brew (Father Jack), but you might get some extra interest via PM's to the others..?

Edit: Beaten to the punch by Carnie.


----------



## Black n Tan (22/12/13)

carniebrew said:


> Sorry 'bout that BnT. Isn't it on the West side of the Maribyrnong though? So you have to go over "a" bridge....


yes i guess that is technically correct


----------



## toncils (22/12/13)

I'm moving back to Brisbane mid January, but if something happens before then I'm in.
Livin' Thornbury.


----------



## TimT (22/12/13)

Brunswick, Northcote and Thornbury and Collingwood really do seem to be a bit of a power area when it comes to homebrewing. (I mean, a couple of months ago I was standing on the corner of Alexandra Parade and Brunswick St waiting for the tram when a dude comes by on his bike pulling a *freezer* of his craft beer and offers me a taste! Beer every way you look!) So I reckon this idea has got to be a goer. (And pleased there's a rep from the Rez - hey, that's almost out in civilisation - Lalor way!)

A small suggestion: to extend the word it might be worth contacting people through other online forums, especially facebook. You could try Home Make It -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Home-Make-It/216973751692586?fref=ts

Great store which is in Rezza and Clayton (Steve from there pops up in the forums here occasionally, hello! *waves*).

Or you could try the Worthogs (Greensborough homebrewing club)

https://www.facebook.com/worthogs.net?hc_location=stream


----------



## pomsaleius (22/12/13)

Jeez! Turn my back 5 minutes and the world replies! 

OK, looks like I'm definitely onto something here. Will PM those who requested when I get a moment. However it looks like there's definitely sufficient interest to justify a provisional meet at (as suggested by Tex083) the Alehouse, or maybe at Temple or something (in fact a whole load of choices I won't bother listing).

OK, it's unlikely this will go anywhere until Christmas is out of the way, but I'm determined to try to move this forward now, so I'll look into coming back with a provisional date soon. Lets see if we can get the T-Shirts printed in time to send a club delegation to ANHC, eh?

Thanks to all for the replies!

Kevin


----------



## Wolfman (22/12/13)

I'm in! Any of the suggested options in Brunswick will do me fine! Lets get this on!


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (22/12/13)

I am down for it


----------



## DU99 (22/12/13)

any club i have to go over a bridge :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Grainer (22/12/13)

Do it .. Do it now..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/12/13)

Interested =D


----------



## Grainer (22/12/13)

Id probably join just to join another brew club LMAO.. Founding member discount..mind you hell of a way to travel


----------



## tateg (22/12/13)

Count me in too 
Brunswick is not that far for me


----------



## Whiteferret (22/12/13)

Damn I thought you meant really north.


----------



## motorhead (22/12/13)

The Fitzroy Pinnicle kind of has a 'brew club'. Obviously more with commercially made beer, but may be of interest.

http://www.fitzroypinnacle.com.au/pdf/brewclub.pdf


----------



## pomsaleius (22/12/13)

Again, thanks for all the replies and PMs.
Just to clarify, I'm not suggesting bringing homebrew to commercial premises (although I've been served homebrew on commercial premises, but that's another story). But an initial meeting of like-minded folk in a suitable licenced premises would be appropriate. I reckon most homebrewers appreciate proper beer, rather than the CUB swill.
To whiteferret, it depends what you mean by "really north". I'm a Geordie, so have a slightly different perspective to many when it comes to the definition of "North". But I guess I mean inner northern suburbs. I'm aware of Worthogs, but Greensborough is too far for me. Any venture like this, I would suggest, needs to be well served by public transport, given that it's probably not the kind of thing we'd want to encourage people to drive to.
OK, I'm going to nip around to the Alehouse in the next couple of days and see how they'd feel about a flash-mob of homebrewers ending up at their bar sometime in early January. I will report back to this forum when there is something useful to report.
In the meantime, please keep registering interest.
Also, what kind of club works best? Should it be a formal club, with Chairman, Secretary, Treasurer and a constitution, etc? Or a more informal get-together? (This is all just to stimulate ideas, not pre-empt any meeting). How often should the club meet? Do we want to have competitions, with BJCP judges drinking and scoring our beer? Anyone got any clever ideas for a name?
Hopefully we can keep the momentum going on this and actually organise something which will take on a life of its own.


----------



## TimT (22/12/13)

Personally I reckon it would be really great to have a semi-regular club to go to to swap recipes and tips and share the occasional beer. You know, kind of like a CWA lamington bake only with.... um.... beer. I'm interested in competitions but partly for the feedback aspect, so being able to swap beers and compete in a friendly way with others would be really helpful. I'm interested in the established competitions too - but the opportunity for more intimate friendly feedback would be really great. (Not sure secretary, treasurer, etc, would be necessary though.... depends how organised the group becomes).

This is a great idea Kevin. When like me you start doing weird stuff like brewing beer, making cheese or beekeeping you start to realise how useful it is to get together with likeminded people to discuss ideas, listen to talks (yep, that's what it often comes down to I think - boring and middle class as it is, a club is usually structured around listening to other people give a talk. Hey, it's not that bad really.... ), and, basically, learn. I really appreciate the initiative and effort and would be happy to help when we've got more of an idea of how this will work - good one mate!


----------



## zeggie (22/12/13)

+1 Alehouse. Awesome place.

Definitely keen on comps. Was getting my feet this year and would love feedback next year on my brews.


----------



## Charst (23/12/13)

Also Interested, probably jumping the gun but I was feeling like doing some logo development so here's one based on the name the Northern Brewing Club. Northern may be way too expansive and I'm not wanting to step on any Worthog toes but its the best name i could think of.


----------



## beermeupscotty (23/12/13)

Finally joined the forum and just found this thread. Registering interest from Kensington. Meeting and the brew place, with their library and the possibility of using the pilot brewery sound great


----------



## tobyga (23/12/13)

Count me in. Am in Pascoe Vale. Informal club be easier to run but also like the idea of the more formal structure for a club as gives bit more credibility and attract a better cross section of brewers. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman (23/12/13)

Contacted Ale House and they said they would be keen but won't to know some details first.

Kevin I'm happy to go to the Alehouse with you to discuss if you like.


----------



## pomsaleius (27/12/13)

OK, visited the Alehouse this arvo with my 2 girls in tow, for whom I got a lemonade each, whilst I had a Young Henry's 'Real Ale' English Best Bitter, (which is not actually "Real Ale" as it's not matured in the cask,.. well wasn't even in a cask, but that's another story which would probably get pretty boring if I got started, and besides it was bloody good in any case).
So anyway, I spoke to Alex, and he says that the best night to have such a gathering of the kind we're discussing would be a Tuesday. We could have the side room to ourselves if necessary, and he's not totally against the idea of us bringing in our own brews, as long as the majority are drinking the house beers.
However he wants me to get back to him with the sorts of numbers we're talking about.
So...
I said provisionally, how about Tuesday 7th Jan at about 7:30 pm?
I know that day and time won't suit everyone, but then no date or time will. However hopefully it's at a time when people are not off on holidays, have Christmas out of the way, and allows enough time to get back from work, have something to eat and get down to Lygon Street.

So, how does this work for everyone? 

Thanks

K


----------



## surly (27/12/13)

I might be able to make it. Won't have much of use to contribute though.
My intention is to be a sponge. Also, the Alehouse is always a good place to visit


----------



## TimT (27/12/13)

I'm in.


----------



## maldridge (27/12/13)

I'm expressing my interest here as well. Fitzroy north for me so everywhere is close!


----------



## fcmcg (27/12/13)

Westgate has meetings on a Sunday...
We meet at a hall...where we can enjoy our homebrew...
We have a BBQ , we run comps , we have social nights, 
We also have members from Kensington , Eltham , Burwood , Epping...not just the west..
Just saying....


----------



## manticle (27/12/13)

Just saying people from thornbury and brunswick shouldn't start a club?

I belong to Melbourne brewers club and we have people from all over the place too.

Go for broke ye who has the same surname as me.


----------



## TimT (28/12/13)

The more the merrier, say I.

I presume the Alehouse is The Alehouse Project, 98-100 Lygon St Brunswick - google says there is no other. (Never been there but it sounds ace.)

I'm spreading the word on facebook and Home Brew Down Under. Any suggestions of people and groups to contact? Cheers!


----------



## Spiesy (28/12/13)

I'm in Reservoir, and keen.

Not so sure about going to a bar where we're required to predominantly drink craft beer.... isn't this a HOMEBREW club we're wanting to start up? Not a beer appreciation club, with a minor in homebrew... or have I got this wrong?

Maybe keep the Alehouse for social nights out.


----------



## zeggie (28/12/13)

I'm keen.


----------



## TimT (28/12/13)

Facebook event!
https://www.facebook.com/events/1387091554877727/
Hope I'm not jumping the gun - just want to make more people aware and get more interest now that we've got a date, time, and venue.


----------



## surly (28/12/13)

Spiesy said:


> I'm in Reservoir, and keen.
> 
> Not so sure about going to a bar where we're required to predominantly drink craft beer.... isn't this a HOMEBREW club we're wanting to start up? Not a beer appreciation club, with a minor in homebrew... or have I got this wrong?
> 
> Maybe keep the Alehouse for social nights out.


Reasonable thought, maybe the first meeting could be used as a bit of a test to gauge interest etc.
If enough people want to participate on a regular basis, then something like a hall etc could be arranged?


----------



## toncils (28/12/13)

I'm up for it! Don't see why we can't enjoy commercial tipples instead. Beer is beer is bread.

Why don't we all bring one bottle, and pass it to the left; bit of a lucky dip?

I'll bring in that 50/50 choc for you, Manticle.


----------



## TimT (28/12/13)

I think the Alehouse is a good place for an initial meet up, and I'm extra keen to try a few of their brews. Agree it's not the best place for a regular meet, hopefully we could hash out some of the details there. The suggestion that we could hold it in a room at a local Brunswick brewer - possibly Thunder Road, possibly Temple Brewery - with access to an already existing brew library is pretty jolly tempting, I've got to say.

Look forward to it


----------



## Spiesy (28/12/13)

toncils said:


> Don't see why we can't enjoy commercial tipples instead. Beer is beer is bread.


And homebrew is homebrew.


----------



## Acasta (28/12/13)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## pomsaleius (28/12/13)

Just to clarify a couple of possible misunderstandings: 
I was suggesting we meet on Tuesday 7th at the Alehouse Project for an initial face-to-face, to discuss what kind of a club we want, how often we want to meet _*and where*_ we want to meet. I was not necessarily suggesting the Alehouse as a regular meeting place, nor Tuesdays, the first Tuesday of the month, the year, on full-moons or anything else as the regular meeting date. We can discuss all these things. However I'm not averse to the idea of occasionally visiting the Alehouse, or Atticus Finch, or even Beer Deluxe for that matter, as a means to sample a couple of reference brews.
TimT, thanks again for the enthusiastic support and for setting up the Facebook page. I don't know if we're likely to decide on having an elected committee (and I'm not suggesting this) but if we do, you'll have my vote.
fergthebrewer, thanks very much for your ideas and suggestions based on what the Westgate Brewers do. We'll be sure to consider these ideas, and possibly come up with some better ones. And perhaps one day we may even beat you meet you in future club vs club competitions.
Charst, thanks for the logo. Are there two circles there, or have I overdone it on the last of the 2011 old ale? Appreciate the enthusiasm.
Thanks again, all. Appreciate all the enthusiasm for this.


----------



## Tex083 (29/12/13)

I'm keen, not sure if I'm in Melbourne or Torquay that week if I'm home I will be there.


----------



## DU99 (29/12/13)

will be at the brewhouse that night in brisbane.....


----------



## Wolfman (29/12/13)

No good that night for me. Oh well I'm sure you lads will sort something out.


----------



## JayCharles (29/12/13)

Hi all,

I'm in Reservior, and really keen to get involved. May not make it to the 7th, but will try y best.


----------



## Spiesy (29/12/13)

Another great social environment, for northern pub trips is the Terminus, in North Fitzroy. One of the best tap lineups in Melbourne.


----------



## fcmcg (29/12/13)

Kevin Hawley said:


> fergthebrewer, thanks very much for your ideas and suggestions based on what the Westgate Brewers do. We'll be sure to consider these ideas, and possibly come up with some better ones. And perhaps one day we may even beat you meet you in future club vs club competitions.


aahh...competition..
That's what we love love at Westgate...was talking to the president at Bayside yesterday and he said he loved it too !
Westgate does have some good things going for it , which your welcome to copy...maybe you'll do some things that we like too...
All the best guys , in setting up your new brewclub/social thing


----------



## TheDudeAbides (29/12/13)

Sounds awesome. I'll see you all there, although I will know no one.


----------



## zeggie (30/12/13)

+1 Terminus.


----------



## TimT (30/12/13)

The word spreads: link on this online newspaper for the Moreland area:

http://paper.li/DigToEat/1322785678#!leisure


----------



## pomsaleius (2/1/14)

Hasn't been much activity here for a while. But going by the expressions of interest here, and the numbers on the Facebook event TimT started, I reckon it may be possible to pin the numbers to somewhere between 20 and 30 for the initial meet at the Alehouse. I'll tell them to expect as many.
By the way, I won't know anyone either (unless I know you in another life, but don't know you on this forum), but I'll be the bald, bloke with the tatty beard speaking with the northern pommy accent.

Looking forward to meeting everyone on the 7th, and Happy New Year all.


----------



## TimT (2/1/14)

Yep, and I'll be the fellow with the unkempt beard probably holding a disshevelled black Fedora hat. Wonder if we should get a table sign? Look forward to it anyway.


----------



## pomsaleius (2/1/14)

Well, I just sent an email to the Alehouse Project saying the best estimate I can give at the moment of the numbers is 25, plus or minus 10. I know that’s a pretty big error margin, but it’s really impossible to know how many people who say they are coming actually will come, and how many people are lurking, not saying anything, but who intend to turn up on the night.


----------



## surly (2/1/14)

Still on for Tues the 7th at 7:30?

Will try to make it, but no promises. Will try to bully a mate into coming too.


----------



## pomsaleius (2/1/14)

Yep, still on for 7:30 on Tuesday the 7th at the Alehouse Project on Lygon Street, Brunswick.
I just got a reply back from Alex, and the side room is reserved for us.


----------



## TimT (2/1/14)

Side room - that's excellent. I'll update those details on facebook so those who are coming or just thinking of will know exactly where to find one another!


----------



## Charst (3/1/14)

Dont think I can make that date sorry Gents, Have a great night.


----------



## Tex083 (4/1/14)

Sorry guys I'm out. I have a dinner that night for a friend who is going back to France.
Keep us posted on the outcome. Still keen to be part of a brew club.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (4/1/14)

I will pop down. See ya all then.


----------



## beermeupscotty (4/1/14)

Been lurking since my first post in this thread but I'll pop down and see y'all there on Tuesday 

Great job in organising it, Kevin.


----------



## pomsaleius (6/1/14)

OK folks. With less than 24 hours to go I thought I'd try putting together a basic agenda here. I'm not certain what's going to happen tomorrow, but I don't intend to stand up with a bunch of Powerpoint slides or anything. I get enough of that kind of stuff at work. But hopefully people won't just talk in their own separate huddles, so I guess we need to try to apply some kind of order to proceedings.
I tried to talk to Phil at Thunder Road again to try to clarify exactly what is on offer, but unfortunately I haven't been able to see him as yet. However I'm told he'll be in tomorrow, so will try to pop in on the way back from work.
So anyway, the things I think we need to discuss include, but are not limited to..

Do we want a constitution, an elected committee with officers (e.g. Treasurer, Chairman, etc.)? Or something less formal? Bear in mind that if we are doing anything that involves collective funds (which we probably will), this implies someone being in charge of the money.
Do we want to be purely about homebrewing? Or beer appreciation generally? I'm agnostic on this. Happy for it to be purely about brewing, but I do appreciate the good commercial stuff.
Do we want to limit the type of brewing to beer (mead, cider, or God help us, wine)?
Do we want to limit membership in any way? e.g. by geography? 
How often do we want to meet?
Where should we meet? I'm personally not keen on people's homes. But we may be able to find a regular venue. If the Thunder Road premises is not an option, then maybe somewhere like the Neighbourhood House in the old railway station on Park Street may be an option. However if we're boiling wort & stuff there, there may be insurance implications.
What kinds of things do we want to do? Lots of inspiration can be gained from other clubs here.
What shall we call ourselves? "Northern Brewing Club" has been mentioned? Anyone able to come up with a good acronym or pun on, well the usual stuff, hops, yeast, pitching, wort, etc.?
Anything else people can think of.
Look forward to meeting everyone tomorrow!

Kevin


----------



## TimT (8/1/14)

Great meeting everyone. I've put up a new subforum request here -

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77623-new-subforum-request-please/

Once we get a moderator to do some jiggery pokery and mumbo jumbo we'll be able to poll on best day for future meet ups, and hold any discussions we want about future brew club plans!


----------



## TimT (8/1/14)

Oh and btw everyone please feel free to hit me up on facebook -

https://www.facebook.com/timothy.train

No, I mean, really - please! It's the only way I'll remember names.


----------



## beermeupscotty (8/1/14)

Yup, despite the noise at the venue and slight difficulty with seating, I thought it was a really good meeting. Sounds like there are some interesting brew setups in the group and some intriguing brews having been done. Looking forward to meeting again and learning more about other members and their operations.

I took some notes on what we discussed which might help get things rolling once the new subforum is up, or at our next meet. They're just getting a little review at the moment but should be available soon for any interested...

Thanks TimT for the subforum request


----------



## BreadMurderer (8/1/14)

Hi folks!

I may be jumping the gun here but I'm arriving in Melbourne near the end of this month staying with a mate for the foreseeable future. Their house is in Moonee Ponds and Google tells me that isn't far away at all from Brunswick. I would be super keen to join something like this as I'm looking to start brewing again whilst residing in Australia.

I'll keep my eyes peeled on this.


----------



## zeggie (8/1/14)

Unfortunately got stuck at work and couldn't get there. Will def be at the next meeting and like to see the notes on what was discussed


----------



## fcmcg (8/1/14)

Can I suggest guys , that if you do go the route of a commitee etc , you have a look at incorporation. It provides a level of insurance against the commitee members.
The dept of justice is your go to , for this.
Sounds like it was a good first meet. Well done to the organisers.


----------



## Wolfman (8/1/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> Do we want a constitution, an elected committee with officers (e.g. Treasurer, Chairman, etc.)? Or something less formal? Bear in mind that if we are doing anything that involves collective funds (which we probably will), this implies someone being in charge of the money.
> Do we want to be purely about homebrewing? Or beer appreciation generally? I'm agnostic on this. Happy for it to be purely about brewing, but I do appreciate the good commercial stuff.
> Do we want to limit the type of brewing to beer (mead, cider, or God help us, wine)?
> Do we want to limit membership in any way? e.g. by geography?
> ...


Hey Guys,

Could not make the meeting last night due to work.

How do you go discussing these points?

Cheers


----------



## TimT (8/1/14)

We discussed them all right. We gave them a good hard discussion. Beermeupscotty took some notes which should be much more reliable than my poor memory. Watch this space!


----------



## Wolfman (8/1/14)

Cheers


----------



## TimT (8/1/14)

Set up a facebook group in the meantime, feel free to join in the fun!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/232561926926124/


----------



## surly (8/1/14)

fergthebrewer said:


> Can I suggest guys , that if you do go the route of a commitee etc , you have a look at incorporation. It provides a level of insurance against the commitee members.
> The dept of justice is your go to , for this.
> Sounds like it was a good first meet. Well done to the organisers.


Pretty sure the intention is to keep things very simple at first, then see how things progress and assess the demand.
If it gets to the point of there being joint finances then we would need to look into that stuff pretty seriously.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/1/14)

Sod!
Sorry - like some others, i got stuck at work until late-ish, then had a bottle pick-up to do B)

My work hours are pretty crap for reliably attending these things, but i'm very keen to participate in something like this when possible - it'd be fantastic to have more brewers to discuss our hobby with.
Looking forward to keeping an eye on developments & hopefully attending the next gathering. And i'll do that farcebook thingy.
Cheers to the guys who started/organised this! :beerbang:


----------



## pomsaleius (8/1/14)

Just got back from work and got the kids to bed, and it looks like already the great proactive members of the "Northern Brew Club" (provisional name) have been hard at work.
Thanks again to everyone who came along, and special thanks to Marcus and Sam from Thunder Road who came along to offer their support. And despite the venue being just a little bit noisy, I appreciated the support from the Alehouse Project and enjoyed the venue (and the oak-aged old ale) enormously.
I was really pleased with how it all went. Special thanks to beermeupscotty for quietly, unbidden, taking the minutes, and again to TimT for all the forumy facebooky stuff. Really appreciate it guys.
I think the main feeling I got was, keep it as simple and informal as we can get away with for now, at least until we get our feet. If there ever comes a need for a formal constitution and committee etc., well we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.
So when beermeupscotty posts the minutes up here, you'll see what a great discussion we had. I'm really looking forward to the next meet-up now.

Thanks again

Kevin


----------



## beermeupscotty (9/1/14)

Late one - just got home.. As promised:

*Northern Brew Club First Meeting Minutes*

(can't manage to attach files in this forum for some reason, so it's an external DL link... Any problems - let me know)

EDIT: Also, if anyone has anything to add, let me know and I'll amend and re-upload the document.


----------



## carniebrew (9/1/14)

Excellent work guys, sorry I missed it, bad time of year...but will definitely be a part going forward.

Did anyone throw a name idea around "Merri Creek Brewers"? Given it runs right up the middle of our target market it might be an option.


----------



## TimT (9/1/14)

Maybe just Merri Brewers. I like it. Maybe discuss next meeting.

Not that we'd be brewing with the creek water. Ew.


----------



## pomsaleius (9/1/14)

Or just "Up The Creek". Anyway, at work and shouldn't be reading this right now.
Thanks beermeupscotty.


----------



## zeggie (9/1/14)

Merri Mashers?


----------



## TimT (9/1/14)

Hee hee. Might have to change the name of the Facebook group fairly soon, then.

Not to mention our subforum in the 'brew clubs' section of this site, but to my knowledge that's not up yet. Should I be mailing a particularly administrator to get a sub-forum? Never done it before.


----------



## TimT (9/1/14)

Given the new suggested new name, which appears to have some support, I may cancel the forum request for now. Meeting time and place are probably the most important things to agree on.

In the meantime, I have just set up a poll as to the best day for meeting on the 'When is Good' website - please go here to take the poll:

http://whenisgood.net/9m9bfjjh

I've limited it a little bit - I've assumed that most people will be interested in an afternoon/evening session and the poll is only for the first two weeks of the month.

It's a poll for February, but let's just take it as a general indication of when will be good for people each month.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/1/14)

Merri Mashers of Melbourne ??

M^3, or "M-cubed", for short. 

Tho that might sound a bit no-chill exclusive ;-)

On a serious note, maybe PM Bradsbrews to initiate the subforum.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/1/14)

Fwiw, I can't get that link to work in tapatalk or safari. 
Is it my phone or the link?


----------



## zeggie (9/1/14)

Link doesnt work for me either


----------



## New_guy (9/1/14)

This sounds great - I am in Pascoevale
Keen to be in on the next meeting!
Hats off to all involved!!


----------



## TimT (9/1/14)

Hi guys - not sure how but an extra letter crept into the link. It should be

http://whenisgood.net/9m9bfjj

Try that! Should work! Sorry about the mix up!


----------



## toncils (9/1/14)

Oh, something I meant to say earlier. If you're going for a monthly brew, best decide on recipes/variables/etc TWO months before.


----------



## carniebrew (9/1/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Merri Mashers of Melbourne ??
> 
> M^3, or "M-cubed", for short.
> 
> ...


I like that, maybe just the "Merri Mashers", and we'll be referred to as "Melbourne's Merri Mashers".


----------



## beermeupscotty (9/1/14)

Mmm beer


----------



## pomsaleius (9/1/14)

Great stuff. I like Merri Mashers too. It has my vote. (Another thought, quickly dismissed, was "Carlton and United Brewers", but that would be taking the.. well, like drinking a certain brand of beer I'm currently reminded of.)
Wheisgood worked for me. I basically chose all the weekday 19.00 slots.

Thanks again all


----------



## carniebrew (9/1/14)

Actually "Coburg & United Brewers" might have been amusing...we could have stolen Thunder Road's slogan for their Brunswick Bitter.

"Coburg & United Brewers....it's not Carlton".


----------



## TimT (9/1/14)

I like Merri Mashers very much.


----------



## surly (9/1/14)

zeggie said:


> Merri Mashers?


Yeah, this is a pretty good suggestion.


----------



## beermeupscotty (9/1/14)

I'm liking it too. It's got a bit more colour than NBC and it summarises Melbourne's northern suburbs cleverly and with the double-meaning. It's also got the alliteration and the chance to get the acronym MMM when referred to as Melbourne's Merri Mashers, and maybe 'MMM Beer' for club brew.


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

Sounds like we might have a winner. Does that mean technobabble and I get life membership right off the bat? :kooi:


----------



## technobabble66 (10/1/14)

Hells yeah!!

... Though I should probably point out it was zeggie who brainstormed the "merri mashers" title. I just added the Melbourne bit. .. If that's where you're life membership suggestion's coming from, carniebrew.


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

Crap it was too, my bad. Sorry zeggie! TB you can have provisional rights. First beer free only.


----------



## Spiesy (10/1/14)

Northern Brewers?

Merri is a bit, umm, effeminate...


----------



## TimT (10/1/14)

Just think of Robin Hood and his Merry Men.

Brew clubs never seem to have a problem attracting blokes. Pretty sure 'Merri' won't put them off.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/1/14)

The Manly Merri Mashers, then?
Not to be confused with those tossers in the Merry Manly Mashers from Sydney.
Maybe the Butch Merri Mashers is a bit better?
Sounds a bit hairy & leathery though. Not that there's anything wrong with that. 
Also, isn't there the slim chance there might be a girl or 2 that wants to get into brewing? So maybe tone down the macho thing.
I personally like NBC, but there is the minor technicality that roughly 95% of Australia is more northerly than the region our proposed club will cover. 
So subsequently the Merri Mashers currently wins my vote


----------



## TimT (10/1/14)

The Majestically Metro Merry Merri Mashers of Melbourne.

Have extended conversation about this drastic - DRASTIC - name change over to the facebook group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/232561926926124/permalink/233291606853156/?stream_ref=2


----------



## zeggie (10/1/14)

Glad everyone likes my suggestion. 

Taking aboard what others have said, maybe another idea would be 'Melbourne Mashers' as pretty sure technically we would be the closest club to the city


----------



## technobabble66 (10/1/14)

Yeah, maybe Melbourne Mashers is a bit more neutral & accommodating. I appreciate Merri, even with special cunning spelling, may sound a little, um, jolly for some.


----------



## beermeupscotty (10/1/14)

I too thought Merri was perhaps a little effeminate or jolly but it otherwise has so much going for it... And 'merry' has the informal meaning "slightly and good-humouredly drunk" - not that we want to promote drunkenness but it's not a bad fit. Also keeping in mind we had at least two gals at the meet on Tuesday, we should perhaps not be too defensive of the manliness of the group.

But yeah, something less jolly would be good. However, the other names so far, while perfectly reasonable and fitting, have been rather plain. It'd be nice to get the same kind of colour and wit of Merri...

Should we start putting a shortlist together for an eventual AHB poll?

(Also, could we keep the discussion here instead of facebook? Not everyone use it...)


----------



## TimT (10/1/14)

I like the pun in Merri/Merry. And what's wrong with jollity? Do we want to be the Morbidly Melancholic Mashers? Plus, nothing wrong with being effeminate, just as there's nothing wrong with being masculine.

There could be some confusion with Melbourne Brewers if we go with Melbourne Mashers.

So far the shortlist appears to be
Northern Brew Club (or a variant thereof)
Merri Mashers (or variant thereof)
Or Melbourne Mashers

I wanted to extend the conversation to Facebook as some folks there don't have AHB accounts, including several who came on the night or wanted to come. Guess a poll at some point would work, in the meantime just want to get a lot of feedback.


----------



## Wolfman (10/1/14)

Melbourne Mashers for me.


----------



## New_guy (10/1/14)

The Melbourne Mash Crew?


----------



## zeggie (10/1/14)

I reckon since we are inner suburbs we should integrate Melbourne into the name...

Melbourne Brewers would be at fault if there's confusion....they're in ferntree gully ie. woop woop lol

Will definitely require a vote/poll


----------



## TimT (10/1/14)

A lot of interested brewers come from further out than Brunswick though - Pascoe Vale, Reservoir, and us out in Lalor. The initial idea was just for a brew club for people in the north of Melbourne, so it makes sense to suggest this area without limiting it to one locality. Hence the attraction of the idea of the creek.

Sam, who was there on the night, was a member of an inner-city brew club - though I don't think Melbourne is in their title.

I also like Merri because it's distinctive. You could think of the train station or the creek. And because we're all hippy public transport nature lovers now, referencing the creek or the station wouldn't go too far astray  In fact I think it could attract a lot of people who do activities around there, go to CERES, etc. Finally, this is a small thing, but some name confusion with 'Melbourne Brewers' or 'Northern Beaches Homebrew Club' could occur if we go with either 'Melbourne Mashers' or 'Northern Brew Club'. I only noticed this when I started thinking about a sub-forum for the club two days ago.


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

I tend to agree with Tim. A lot of (most) clubs use their region in their name. Westgate brewers is a great example. Other clubs use funny names (I reckon Worthogs is brilliant). Some do both (How good is "Too SOBA"?)
Merri Mashers kind of does both. Merri gives both a locational aspect, as well as having the jovial/happy meaning. I think having the spelling as Merri distances it from being too juvenile. Mashers even makes it a bit Gen Y given the whole "mash up" thing those young interwebby whippersnappers are into. Northern Brew Club sounded too generic for me (north of what?), same for using Melbourne in there. 

I tried to come up with some kind of mash up (see what I did there kiddies?) of our local councils, Darebin and Moreland. But Morebin sounds like what you do with a bad batch, and Dareland sounds like somewhere you go to buy sex toys, so I gave that up pretty quick. The only other name that struck me was Bell Street Brewers/Brew Club.

But the guys are right, the whole thing needs to go to a vote. Let's not get too bogged down on it, the fact we're even on the verge of a viable club is a lot more important than a name.


----------



## TimT (10/1/14)

_Let's not get too bogged down on it, the fact we're evenon the verge of a viable club is a lot more important than a name._

Very true. But first we need to organise a good time to meet, and after that we can get a place to meet up - so if you haven't participated in the poll as to meet up times yet, please do at 
http://whenisgood.net/9m9bfjj


----------



## pomsaleius (10/1/14)

Happy with anything but Northern Brew club. Too insular. there is actually a world beyond what's on the main Melway's pages.
I also think that although it's maybe not the most important thing to organise, it's got to be pretty high up there, as *this is what we will be known by.* It will maybe be what our website will be called, as Tim says, what the sub-forum here will be called, maybe what we have printed on our jackets and shirts one day when we all head to club night at ANHC on some future date.
Who knows, it might even end up on one or two tombstones. "He was a proud Merri Masher to the last!"


----------



## Charst (10/1/14)

Disagree that Northern brew club is too insular. Western Bulldogs changed their name from Footscray to capture a wider "western" melbourne audience for example. But having said that i think merri mashers is a funner name that encapsulates a similar area.


----------



## djar007 (10/1/14)

Moreland maltsters. 
Darebin brew crew.


----------



## manticle (10/1/14)

Miserable Melbourne Mashers Making Mash Merrily in Merri and surrounding areas not wishing to be exclusive?


MMMMM MIMSANWE?


Do the club, call it Barry for now, get the more important stuff sorted first. Then call it Samantha.


----------



## TimT (12/1/14)

I'm going to keep the 'When Is Good' poll open until Wednesday! About 15 have voted so far - sure some others may want to give some feedback too. Vote, vote, vote!

http://whenisgood.net/9m9bfjj


----------



## BreadMurderer (13/1/14)

I'll be arriving un-employed so I'm free whenever.


----------



## Spiesy (13/1/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> Happy with anything but Northern Brew club. Too insular. there is actually a world beyond what's on the main Melway's pages.
> I also think that although it's maybe not the most important thing to organise, it's got to be pretty high up there, as *this is what we will be known by.* It will maybe be what our website will be called, as Tim says, what the sub-forum here will be called, maybe what we have printed on our jackets and shirts one day when we all head to club night at ANHC on some future date.
> Who knows, it might even end up on one or two tombstones. "He was a proud Merri Masher to the last!"


How is it insular? It's a Northern Melbourne based club? Seems fitting to me.


----------



## DU99 (13/1/14)

majority of the clubs have the area they are located in...can i suggest "North End Brewers"


----------



## going down a hill (13/1/14)

I have been wanting to join a club for a while now and this is bike riding territory from me. I'd be keen on coming to the next meet. If it's worth anything I think Merry Mashers is a great name. It is such an adorable little creek that gets so much crap dumped into it.


----------



## carniebrew (13/1/14)

I think we should make it a club priority to brew a beer using Merri Creek water. Anyone got a cheap source of purification tablets?


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

Good idea. We could sparge through some of the old plastic bags we find floating in there.


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

Suggested names for Merri Brews:

Platy piss.
Ooze booze.
Mud-strength beer.
Le spunk du gunk.
Very brown ale.
Algae ale.

Heh, perhaps not exactly selling the concept of 'Merri Mashers' very well....


----------



## carniebrew (13/1/14)

We could just make an ESB, you know, an E-coli Special Bitter...


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

But there might be a split between those who advocate Brew In A Plastic Baggers, the Partial Mushers, the Rusty Can Extract experts, and the All Drain fans.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/1/14)

"With A Paddle Brown Ale", ftw!

[i assume "ftw" is acceptable parlance for us northern hipsters?]


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

IMO, yes, but OTOH WGAF?


----------



## Charst (13/1/14)

"Flasher" Brown ale (Rumor of a bloke in the burg giving creek walkers a peek as his action)
"Is that a platypus? yes a dead one" IPA 

Actually for a long time been thinking of doing a Merri creek blackberry fruit beer. the creek gets less managed as you head north, Faulkner end has heaps of un sprayed berries.
and they always mark where they have been spraying up our end so I think it'd be safe.


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

Cool! Could have a blackberrying day! Just like in _The Famous Five!_ Smashing!


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

_"Flasher" Brown ale (Rumor of a bloke in the burg giving creek walkers a peek as his action)_

Could that be what is known in Gaelic as 'a wee dram'?


----------



## DU99 (13/1/14)

botulism pale ale= merri creek


----------



## BreadMurderer (13/1/14)

TimT said:


> _"Flasher" Brown ale (Rumor of a bloke in the burg giving creek walkers a peek as his action)_
> 
> Could that be what is known in Gaelic as 'a wee dram'?


That's more Scots than Gaelic TimT and I would say it's more like 'a wee boaby'. :lol:


----------



## TimT (13/1/14)

Hefescheizen.
Sparkling blight ale. 
Crapple cider.


----------



## Charst (13/1/14)

DU99 said:


> botulism pale ale= merri creek



Only if we no chill it


----------



## Cantoffie (13/1/14)

In. And sent you a PM.


----------



## New_guy (13/1/14)

cholerale


----------



## Tex083 (13/1/14)

Pot hole pale ale. If you live in or ever visited Moreland you would realise that the roads resemble corrugated iron!
Bell Street doesn't count, I believe it's funded by the federal government.


----------



## Grainer (13/1/14)

keep it simple...Northern Brewers or something...or Melbourne And Northern Brewers (MAN Brewers)


----------



## BreadMurderer (13/1/14)

If I had to vote for a name so far Melbourne Merri Mashers seems to do it for me. Not too formal and gets the location in there too. Alliteration too.


----------



## JoshRunciman (13/1/14)

Brew club is a great idea. I'm keen assuming the meets are on the weekend. I may not be able to make to meetings in the next few months (wife is due in a week), but I'll be able to at some point. The guy I brew with might be keen as well.


----------



## pomsaleius (14/1/14)

Meets may not be on the weekend. It hasn't been decided as yet.
And just to throw something into the mix; spoke to Marcus from Thunder Road last night. He's apparently spoken to Phil, the owner, and assuming we have our next meeting on the first Tuesday of the month again (4th Feb) then we can use the brewery premises. The assumption is it would be after 7pm and we'd have to clear out around 9 - 9:30ish.

Anyway, now we have lots of suggestions for a name, anyone know how to set up a poll?


----------



## beermeupscotty (14/1/14)

Ahhhhh, meeting at Thunder Road sounds awesome, Kevin! Not sure about the poll. A new thread/topic may have to be started to get the option.


----------



## TimT (15/1/14)

Since we're up to eight pages, a new page mightn't go astray anyway - maybe to act as an interim while we decide on the name of the group. (After we decide we can get a sub-forum set up in the 'brew clubs' section under the club name). We've already covered a lot of topics!

And, lest I sound like a broken record, anyone who wants a say on what day the club is held please vote in the 'When Is Good' poll. I'm going to turn it off tonight and somehow sort through the results.

http://whenisgood.net/9m9bfjj


----------



## TimT (15/1/14)

Nineteen votes so far!

I'm assuming some folks will be just happy to go whatever day is, and others will have just missed out on the poll. Please do participate though - even if you just highlight every available time on every available day, that will be fine (you can say 'any day suits' in the comments field).


----------



## carniebrew (15/1/14)

Given we'll never find a day that suits everyone, I would hope we'd look to mix it up a bit anyway.....have regular club meetings on the day/night voted for, but the odd event at a different time (e.g. on a weekend if everyone votes to meet on a weeknight).


----------



## pomsaleius (16/1/14)

I think the double T is about to post the whenisgood poll results. Thanks again for organising that Tim.
Just got the name to work on now. Inner Northern Suburbs Of Melbourne Nice Interesting Ale Club makes a nice acronym. Not really a serious suggestion tho.


----------



## DU99 (16/1/14)

KISS ..do people understand that..


----------



## TimT (16/1/14)

*Results*
Here are the results for the poll for the best day for a brew day meeting! 

21 people participated. 

The most popular days and times are Tuesday 4 February, Wednesday 5 February, and Thursday 6 February, all at 7 pm. 12 people can make it for any of those nights. Same for Tuesday 11 February - 12 people can make it, 9 people can't. 

Least popular days on the weekend, least popular times 9 pm.

Some folks indicated a preference for the second week, and one participant indicated they preferred any day after the 15th. So in retrospect maybe I should have extended it over the whole month.

*Most popular days*
I would link to the entire survey but some of the participants mightn't want their results publicised so here's just a quick breakdown of the most popular run of days, Monday 3 February to Friday 7 February, copied from the survey results: 

Monday 3 February
6 pm 15 against, 6 in favour
7 pm 13 against, 8 in favour
8 pm 16 against, 5 in favour
9 pm 18 against, 3 in favour

Tuesday 4 February
6 pm 13 against, 8 in favour
7 pm 9 against, 12 in favour
8 pm 13 against, 8 in favour
9 pm 18 against, 3 in favour

Wednesday 5 February
6 pm 13 against, 8 in favour
7 pm 9 against, 12 in favour
8 pm 13 against, 8 in favour
9 pm 18 against, 3 in favour

Thursday 6 February
6 pm 13 against, 8 in favour
7 pm 9 against, 12 in favour
8 pm 12 against, 9 in favour
9 pm 18 against, 3 in favour

Friday 7 February
6 pm 16 against, 5 in favour
7 pm 15 against, 6 in favour
8 pm 15 against, 6 in favour
9 pm 17 against, 4 in favour.

(Can give more results - ie, full results - but those are definitely the most popular days and I don't want to type them all out needlessly).

Most participants disliked the idea of a brew club on weekends in general; the only other day/time on the survey that looked like it might be a goer was Tuesday 11 February, 7 pm (9 against, 12 in favour).

*Best day? *
So what does everyone think? We should probably narrow it down to a few days - I suggest Tuesday 4 February through to Thursday 6 February as they are obviously the most popular days.

We could then vote on the best day if necessary, but we could probably also just achieve consensus here on this forum without making it all formal.

Personally I think Tuesday 4 February is the best day - we've already had one meeting on that day so it will stick better in people's memory. And if we had it on that day we could meet at Thunder Road breweries, and I think it would be awesome to have an ongoing relationship with them. Easy place for people to remember, too.

(Side note: I know that a few people expressed a preference for the second week of the month, and it could be that for some reason other interested folks strongly prefer the last two weeks-and-a-bit of the month - I wanted to try to narrow the survey results down a little bit, not to rule those folks out, so if for any reason there's a strong preference for later in the month do let us know - no day will satisfy everyone, but it's quite possible an easy compromise could be worked out around, say, the 'third Tuesday of the month'.)

*UPDATE: *Cross posted on the facebook page.


----------



## kenlock (16/1/14)

DU99 said:


> KISS ..do people understand that..


*K*indred of (nothern)
*I*nner city
*S*ydney rd\
*S*ippers


----------



## manticle (16/1/14)

Northern Merri Makers


----------



## DU99 (16/1/14)

+1 for above Northern Merri Makers


----------



## BreadMurderer (19/1/14)

Well folks I'll be heading to the airport tomorrow and arriving in your fine city on Tuesday. Fairly action packed schedule set for me with a festival (Rainbow Serpent?) and a beach house rented for a few days afterwards (sounds like I'm living the high life!) so I may not be able to join the next get together but I'm very much keen on meeting up as soon as I can. :kooi:


----------



## Angry Scotsman (19/1/14)

I find it ironic that Phil the owner of Thunder Road will allow Home Brewers in his Brewery, but has banned any professional Brewer from going in there....

So just make sure non of your members decide on a career change in Professional Brewing


----------



## pomsaleius (19/1/14)

Angry Scotsman said:


> I find it ironic that Phil the owner of Thunder Road will allow Home Brewers in his Brewery, but has banned any professional Brewer from going in there....
> 
> So just make sure non of your members decide on a career change in Professional Brewing


Is that right? I didn't know.


----------



## carniebrew (20/1/14)

Ok, time to put this (almost) new club to use! I need to restock on Hallertau Mit (got a Kolsch on the list, and I'm always brewing weizens), and will be heading to Grain & Grape later this week to grab some. I see they have 1kg packs for only $59. Great price, but I don't need that much...problem is their next size down is only 80gm, which is too small (and a lot more exxy obviously). Would anyone like to go halves or even thirds in the 1kg with me? I have a vac sealer and bags, so will split and seal them here (Thornbury).

PM me if you're interested, and if you need anything else from G&G I'd be happy to grab it for you while I'm there and save you the trip.


----------



## TimT (20/1/14)

Not to distract from Carniebrew's post - but it seems the only responses to the proposal that the meeting be held on 7 o'clock on the first Tuesday of next month have been positive. I think we may have arrived at a date and time by default.

So:

Meeting date: Tuesday, 4 February, 2014
Time: 7 pm
Venue: Probably Thunder Road Breweries

Sound good?

_*EDIT:*_ _Definitely _at Thunder Road Breweries. We have to be out by nine. Will create a facebook event for this soon (but have to rush off now to another bee group meet).


----------



## beermeupscotty (20/1/14)

Sounds good to me, TimT.


----------



## Tex083 (20/1/14)

Spewing I'm back at work and working 10:00 to 22:00 on the 4th

Have a good one


----------



## TimT (20/1/14)

Sorry, Tex!

Carniebrew, I think, suggested earlier that there should be some weekend events too - for things like, for instance, group brew days. I agree. Should be able to discuss this when we meet - perhaps we'll get an idea of stuff we want to do this year then.


----------



## carniebrew (20/1/14)

Yep, 7pm Feb 4, lock it in....


----------



## TimT (20/1/14)

Going to create a facebook event for this soon.

When we met at the Alehouse we agreed we'd bring along a brew or two to the next meet and just have some taste tests. I thought it might be a good idea to have someone from another club come along and give a short talk about Stuff Brew Clubs Do. Help stimulate a bit of thought and discussion.


----------



## beermeupscotty (20/1/14)

I've recently had a couple of batches go bad due to poor temperature management, and am in the process of upgrading operations (to address aforementioned temperature management issues) so I've drunk all of my brews and don't have any to offer  I'll bring along a couple of my favourite commercial beers though (if it ain't verboten).

From memory, we got a fair few ideas down for activities to do but inviting a member of another club sounds good (assuming you can find someone willing). I'm sure they'll at least have some hints and possibly leads for getting the activities going smoothly.


----------



## spassmaschine (20/1/14)

Charst said:


> "Flasher" Brown ale (Rumor of a bloke in the burg giving creek walkers a peek as his action)
> "Is that a platypus? yes a dead one" IPA
> 
> Actually for a long time been thinking of doing a Merri creek blackberry fruit beer. the creek gets less managed as you head north, Faulkner end has heaps of un sprayed berries.
> and they always mark where they have been spraying up our end so I think it'd be safe.


 Hello all,

I am a Preston resident, a noob as far as this forum is concerned, and only sporadic brewer, having not ventured beyond the occasional partial mash, though looking to expand my brewing horizons. To this end, I'm keen to jump aboard this brew club malarkey. I am greatly enamored with the various permutations of 'Merri Mashers' etc., though perhaps am biased due to working as the sad prick responsible for spraying the blackberry and co along said creek. I like the way 'Northern Merri Makers' flows, though as a pedant can't help but think it makes the group sound like it comes from Wallan.


----------



## TimT (21/1/14)

Event created!

https://www.facebook.com/events/416684361768162/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming&source=1


----------



## big78sam (21/1/14)

technobabble66 said:


> The Manly Merri Mashers, then?
> Not to be confused with those tossers in the Merry Manly Mashers from Sydney.


And the Judean Peoples Front. Splitters!


Listen if you want to join the Manly Merry Mashers you'd have to really hate the Romans.


----------



## zeggie (21/1/14)

Taking the arvo off work to ensure I can make this meeting


----------



## DU99 (21/1/14)

People have to remember this club will cover big area of people..North of melbourne and others that want to come along from area's nearby.i would ask staff how to do a poll and put up a few names.


----------



## carniebrew (21/1/14)

I was thinking it might be better to do the name vote at an actual meeting. Internet polls can be dodgy, and even a poll on AHB could get votes from people who have no intention of being part of the club we're naming.

Why not ask those invested enough to attend what they'd like to be known as? I guess we'll miss a few who can't make it, but you'd hope we'd still have a big enough representation to decide.


----------



## TimT (21/1/14)

Awwww and I was just gunning up for the great Who Will Name The Brew Club Baby Fight of 2014 :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (21/1/14)

all i was asking put up a few names and see what the feeling is.what if you can't attend..bad luck..people tend to forget alot people don't work 9-5....thats my 2 bob's worth


----------



## going down a hill (21/1/14)

I'm coming! Had plans, changed 'em. I'll bring a brew or two.


----------



## Cantoffie (22/1/14)

I will be there, beer in hand.


----------



## pomsaleius (23/1/14)

Haven't been on here for a bit because of work stuff going on. But yep, was in the Thunder Road Brewery tonight and Masako confirmed we're good for the 4th. Marcus won't be there, and not sure about Colin, the head brewer either. Apparently Will Kemper from Chuckanut Brewery is arriving that day, so they'll be no doubt looking after their jet-lagged guest.
Also, unfortunately I'll also be one of those who will be unable to offer any of my own brews on the night. The only thing I brewed recently was another dodgy attempt at a Bohemian Pilsner that didn't go quite as planned (was probably a bit ambitious) so I wouldn't want to embarrass myself by sharing it.
Anyway, what's the general feeling? Do we want to discuss our name on the night, or be fair to those people who can't make it this time and set up a poll here? The list I have so far is
Northern Brewing Club
Northern Brewers
Merri Creek Brewers
Merri Brewers
Merri Mashers
Merri Mashers of Melbourne
Melbourne's Merri Mashers
Manly Merri Mashers
Melbourne Mashers
Melbourne Mash Crew
MMM beer
Coburg & United Brewers
Moreland maltsters
Darebin brew crew
North End Brewers
Northern Merri Makers

Obviously a lot of variations of the same thing there, but gives a few more options.
Also, definitely open to the idea of having a weekend daytime meet soon (next time?) at either a hall (The Railway Neighbourhood House?) or somewhere else. Maybe Temple?


----------



## carniebrew (23/1/14)

Why don't we survey the attendees on the night, and if there's a large preference for one particular name, go with that. If it's closely split amongst 2 or more names, then it might be worth running an official poll.


----------



## TimT (23/1/14)

_Why don't we survey the attendees on the night... If it's closely split amongst 2 or more names, then it might be worth running an official poll._

I'd be happy with that.

The trouble with discussing the name is, the more we do it, the more potential names we come up with.


----------



## carniebrew (23/1/14)

It seems to really come down to either "Northern Brew Club" or "Merri Mashers". Almost everything else seems to be pretty much derived from those two?


----------



## TimT (23/1/14)

Yes, but I like the compromise solutions - 'Northern Merri Makers' or 'MMM Beer'. The beauty of 'MMM Beer' is we can just let other people make up their minds what the Ms stand for and sit on the fence.


----------



## beermeupscotty (23/1/14)




----------



## beermeupscotty (23/1/14)

I agree with "Northern Brew(ing) Club" and "Merri Mashers" being the main two. I'm yet to understand the 'makers' one (why'd it'd get picked over mashers)... Apart from 'making' beer, is there some beer-related significance?


----------



## TimT (23/1/14)

Alluding to the phrase, 'Makin' merry!' Kind of a nice idea. 

Some folks thought 'Merri' sounded feminine. I'm not phased by that myself. But maybe 'Merri Makers', with the allusion to parties and fun, might have more appeal.


----------



## spassmaschine (24/1/14)

TimT said:


> Yes, but I like the compromise solutions - 'Northern Merri Makers' or 'MMM Beer'. The beauty of 'MMM Beer' is we can just let other people make up their minds what the Ms stand for and sit on the fence.


Plus we could get sponsored by dodgy commercial rock radio stations.


----------



## TimT (24/1/14)

Or dodgy flavoured milk brands, dodgy drive-in restaurants, dodgy cheap-imitation Smarties...?


----------



## New_guy (24/1/14)

beermeupscotty said:


>


T-shirts solved...


----------



## DU99 (24/1/14)

Northern Brewers


----------



## TimT (27/1/14)

In preparation for the meeting I've been going through some of my beers and doing a taste test of my own. It's hard, thankless, unforgiving work, but someone's got to do it. Oh how I suffer, etc :chug:


----------



## DU99 (27/1/14)

Nothing with a infection yet..


----------



## BreadMurderer (29/1/14)

I arrived in Melbourne last week but just back today from the somewhat hippy trippy Rainbow Serpent festival. Should be able to make this though!


----------



## pomsaleius (31/1/14)

Evening all,
So, I was around at Thunder Road today, and had a chat with Phil. He was asking what to expect when our crowd turn up on Tuesday night, as he doesn't know much about how homebrew clubs work. I said neither did I, as this is only our second meeting.
However he had a few things to say about what we can expect, both on Tuesday night and in the future. It has the potential to make other clubs pretty jealous (if it all happens as promised):
First of all, there will be a limited staff there, but we can use the main area of the brewery for our meeting, and there may be sample Thunder Road beers in addition to our own brews.
I'm told there will be brewing related books on sale at discount prices.
If we choose to use the venue again in future, then we may be able to use the pilot brewery in club competitions, where for instance we have two teams competing to brew something.
Phil has various contacts in the brewing world who he could ask to come and judge our competitions (I can't say much, but some of these are fairly well known names in the world of craft beer and brewing).
There is the promise of quantities of fresh hops from e.g. Red Hill, which we can use in our brews.

Now obviously this is all just talk so far, but I have no reason to doubt what has been offered. However you're probably asking what the brewery gets out of this. Well, mainly good publicity, and the chance to engage with the local beer appreciating community. _*And with that in mind, we must make sure we don't abuse the privilege. *_
So I would say you can say what you like about Phil Withers, Thunder Road or their beers, but please don't say it at the meeting, or on social media. 

I was also asked to set some ground rules, most of which will be pretty obvious:
If anyone comes drunk, gets drunk, or even behaves drunk, the least that will happen is that they will be asked to leave. However we may_* all*_ be asked to leave and never come back.
Keep it all nice and peaceful and civilised, respect the neighbours and local community, etc.
Stay in the central area, and don't go near the brewhouse, tanks, etc. 
Basically remember, we are guests who are not paying a cent for the privilege of using the brewery for at least this meeting. So take that in good faith and respect the owner's wishes.
I know I don't need to say any of this, as I know you're a mature, civilized bunch, but I promised I would, and also that I would vouch for you on the night.

So there, I've said it.

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the night, both those who were there at the last meet-up, and the "newbies" (as opposed to us old-timers who were at the last meeting).


----------



## beermeupscotty (31/1/14)

Great post, Kevin. Completely agree with everything you've said. And that's absolutely amazing for a second meeting! Great job chatting with Phil and setting that up, and props to Phil for offering the space. I'm yet to try any Thunder road - I could have bought some tonight but got Whale Ale instead :-/ I'll be buying some very soon though, no doubt!

Looking forward to stepping into Thunder Road next Thursday Tuesday!


----------



## surly (1/2/14)

beermeupscotty said:


> Great post, Kevin. Completely agree with everything you've said. And that's absolutely amazing for a second meeting! Great job chatting with Phil and setting that up, and props to Phil for offering the space. I'm yet to try any Thunder road - I could have bought some tonight but got Whale Ale instead :-/ I'll be buying some very soon though, no doubt!
> 
> Looking forward to stepping into Thunder Road next Thursday!


Surely you mean Tuesday, right? 
Also agree with the post of Kevin. Sounds like a generous offer from thunder road. Looking forward to the meeting, just wish I had some brews to share (bit tricky travelling with kegs, though MIGHT manage it if I get a new part or 2).


----------



## beermeupscotty (1/2/14)

Ah. Yes. Tuesday. Can you believe I even checked TimT's post and my calendar before writing that post? I blame the wheat beer.

I finally finished my STC-1000 this week so I should get a brew down by Tuesday and possibly have one for March's meeting (although it might be slightly premature). I'll also have some matured brews from a hot period without temp control but I can't say I have much faith in those...


----------



## New_guy (1/2/14)

Great Work Kevin 
Brunswick Bitter growlers are the business! 
This is an amazing opportunity


----------



## Spiesy (1/2/14)

what time is Tuesday night?


----------



## pomsaleius (1/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> what time is Tuesday night?


7pm. If you don't know the brewery, it's at the Lygon St. end of Barkly St. next to the Brotherhood of St Laurence. We'll probably be going through the main gates to the right of the bluestone cottage and in through the green side door of the main brewery building.


----------



## Spiesy (1/2/14)

Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## going down a hill (1/2/14)

This is one hell of a way to kick off a home brew club, I'm a bit amazed the way its turning out. Being able to have in house comp using the pilot brewery is a kick ass idea, might be a little different to my 2v biab system. 

Great idea and great work for getting this off the ground Kevin.


----------



## carpedaym (2/2/14)

Hi all, just read this mammoth of a thread. I'm new to Melbourne and checking out all the clubs as none stand out as a logical, geographical fit. Hope you don't mind if I swing by on Tuesday.


----------



## DU99 (2/2/14)

carpedaymt this club is just starting up and people are welcome to attend....


----------



## Econwatson (2/2/14)

I'm so jealous of you all. I lived in Carlton before I went back to the UK. Always wanted some brewing friends! ;'( I started talking about yeast today and nobody listened to me!


----------



## surly (2/2/14)

Econwatson said:


> I'm so jealous of you all. I lived in Carlton before I went back to the UK. Always wanted some brewing friends! ;'( I started talking about yeast today and nobody listened to me!


If someone happens to innocently ask me a brewing question, my mates groan, then walk away.
Feel your pain brother :beer:


----------



## BreadMurderer (3/2/14)

I went past Thunder Road today, what an awesome place! I wasn't sure if I was allowed in but they waved me through and then I noticed the bar setup in the heart of the brewery. Sampled their wares, chatted to the staff and left a happy chappy. Looks like a fantastic place to use, excited for tomorrow. (To make things easy I'll pop on my coveted Desperate Dan tee  )


----------



## technobabble66 (3/2/14)

Lookin fwd to tmrw night!
I assume we're drinking TR beers; or is the main idea to BYO?


----------



## going down a hill (3/2/14)

The focus is on home brew, so if you have some brew you want to show off bring that.


----------



## zeggie (3/2/14)

I'll be there but a bit dry in homebrew after xmas and australia day.

Great stuff by Thunder Road for accommodating us!


----------



## Grainer (3/2/14)

Anyone driving from down my way??? cheltenham?? work in Clayton..


----------



## pomsaleius (3/2/14)

Well, not absolutely definitely sure what's going to be on offer, so hope I haven't built it up too much. Anyway, we can hopefully have fun sampling our own beers if nothing else. Apologies again for not having anything to bring myself. But ingredients on order for a wee heavy, probably done as a double mash, as my 40L Crown urn won't hold the full grain bill. So should have that on offer for the next meet.
Now, a suggestion: And this is probably not the most diplomatic way to suggest this after saying I can't bring any of my own beer, but what the heck..
Whilst I think we should definitely all be diplomatic about tasting each other's brews, no matter how amazingly good or bad they are, the one thing I know I find unhelpful is when I let my mates try some homebrew, and they all just say, "ah yes, very nice", or occasionally, "Different, isn't it? But still nice". Basically, if my beer is shite, please tell me, Tell me what you think is wrong in a constructive way. I think we should all be able to take whatever well-meant criticism comes our way, and I hope no one gets offended.
Agreed?
Saying that, I fully expect all our beers to be wonderful works of art!

Look forward to seeing everyone at the Thunder Road Brewery, Barkly Street, Brunswick, tomorrow at 7pm!


----------



## Wolfman (3/2/14)

Won't be there to later. Have a 17:30 meeting in the city. Hope to be there by 19:00. No home brews in hand either. Will pick up a six pack of something on my way.


----------



## going down a hill (3/2/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> .
> 
> Agreed?


I agree to that, constructive criticism only makes you a better brewer.


----------



## New_guy (4/2/14)

How much do I bring?


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Wolfman said:


> Won't be there to later. Have a 17:30 meeting in the city. Hope to be there by 19:00. No home brews in hand either. Will pick up a six pack of something on my way.


I think it starts at 7pm. No worries.


----------



## TimT (4/2/14)

_How much do I bring?_

New Guy - I'm bringing along just two or so bottles of different brews. The idea is just to sample one another's brews, so the greater variety the better.


----------



## New_guy (4/2/14)

Cheers


----------



## TimT (4/2/14)

Oh, and I'll pop round to the shops today to pick up some of those disposable cups, in case anyone else was thinking of that.


----------



## beermeupscotty (4/2/14)

No home brews on offer but I was planning to bring a couple of crafties from the shop.


----------



## carniebrew (4/2/14)

I will try and umm _borrow_ some sticky labels from work today so we can write our names (AHB, real or both) on 'em, makes it a bit easier on the night usually.....

EDIT: Oh and I'll bring some of my (somewhat experimental) galaxy dry-hopped weizenbock. I was trying to clone Mountain Goat/Brooklyn's Hopfweizenbock, but I think I left the Galaxy in too long, and I kinda have to close one eye when drinking it. Interestingly I've had a few fellow brewers say they really like it, but it's a bit much for me. Then again I haven't tried one myself in about a month, so who knows how it will have developed...


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/14)

I might struggle to bring any of my meager post-Xmas supplies if I'm coming straight from work - I'll see how today pans out. 
If not, what's the preferred option - bring a few commercials or buy on site? (I've never tried TR, so I'm happy to drink theirs atm).


----------



## Wolfman (4/2/14)

technobabble66 said:


> I might struggle to bring any of my meager post-Xmas supplies if I'm coming straight from work - I'll see how today pans out.
> If not, what's the preferred option - bring a few commercials or buy on site? (I've never tried TR, so I'm happy to drink theirs atm).


Don't think you can buy TR beers over the bar as I think they may still have license issues? Having said that you maybe able to purchase a growler and drink that? I to am coming from work so no HB but will get some beer on the way.


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Be kind of rude if we didn't buy _any_ of their beers… wouldn't it?


----------



## unclebarrel (4/2/14)

Hey fellas.
Sorry to chime in at the 11th hour here, but I think I might have a good name suggestion for your club.

The 'INCAS'.
*I*nner *N*orth *C*raft *A*le* S*oiciety…..although of course you will be brewing more than just ales, but you get the idea !
The logo could look along the lines of a kind of South American theme.

I have been reading this thread with interest, I don't have a lot of time to join a club, but will surely try to come along to some stuff.

Good luck with it all tonight at Thunder Road !!


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/14)

Don't s'pose they do food at TR?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/2/14)

Spewing I'll miss this due to work, will be very keen to get to the next one!


----------



## rusty274 (4/2/14)

Hey guys, 

Gutted I can't make it tonight. Really keen for the next meet up. Hope to see everyone next time.


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Don't s'pose they do food at TR?


 I too thought of this, my Reservoir brethren… 7pm is bang on dinner time.


----------



## Wolfman (4/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> Be kind of rude if we didn't buy _any_ of their beers… wouldn't it?


Id be happy to buy beers from them but I'm not sure if they are able to sell to the public yet?

I will pick some beers up from the bottle shop just in case they arn't.


----------



## zeggie (4/2/14)

Managed to find one of my Irish stout long necks so I won't be empty handed.


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Wolfman said:


> Id be happy to buy beers from them but I'm not sure if they are able to sell to the public yet?
> 
> I will pick some beers up from the bottle shop just in case they arn't.


Aah, right.


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> Look forward to seeing everyone at the Thunder Road Brewery, Barkly Street, Brunswick, tomorrow at 7pm!


Hey Kev,

You got an actual address?

PS: might be a good idea to put it in the very first post - to save people scrolling through pages to try and find it. I found "Lygon St" end, but does anybody know the street number or anything to help me/us find it?

Cheers.


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Farrrk… bastard to get to on P/T. 50mins comprising of walk/tram/walk/bus/tram/walk.

Might have to drive :huh:


----------



## carpedaym (4/2/14)

130 Barkly Street, Brunswick

I'm driving Caulfield area (going up Nepean hwy). If anybody on my vague way wants a lift, PM me. Probably leaving before 10pm though.


----------



## TimT (4/2/14)

I'm walking from Rushall Station. See folks there!


----------



## pomsaleius (4/2/14)

Just to clarify a couple of points: TR is mot a commercial bar with a liquor licence, so you won't be able to go up and buy rounds or anything. I must admit, I didn't ask about bringing in other commercial brews, but hope it's OK and no, they don't serve food. Normally they close up and go home around six, so we're keeping them up.


----------



## carniebrew (4/2/14)

We could always order in some pizza? Only maybe 2, 300 pizza places within 3km of Thunder Road...


----------



## beermeupscotty (4/2/14)

TimT said:


> I'm walking from Rushall Station. See folks there!


Not sure I'll leave my place in time for a pickup (by car), but I can drop you back at the station if that helps.


----------



## beermeupscotty (4/2/14)

I might bring some crackers and cheese/dip, which I can whip out if the TR guys accept food at the meeting place (otherwise it can stay in the bag).

Or are we keeping this a beverage-only meet?


----------



## carniebrew (4/2/14)

Bring it, I'm sure they won't mind!


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/14)

Faaaaaaark!!! Just finished work an hr late I may be there ~ 7:15-7:30. Apologies!


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/14)

+1 pizzas. Not hsure ill v eaten by the time I arrive


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/14)

And my stouts gonna b too cold :-(


----------



## Grainer (4/2/14)

Sorry can't make it ..public transport screwed me and was running late from work..gunna have to dig deep and review a few of the lotto beers instead after a totally shit day at work


----------



## Spiesy (4/2/14)

Good night. Great to meet heaps of AHB crew. 

Big thanks to Kev, for organising. And massive thanks to Thunder Road for being such amazing hosts.

I had Maccas on the way home. It was shit.


----------



## zeggie (4/2/14)

Definitely a good night. Was great to put faces to names and try a few brews. 

Great stuff from Thunder Rd for accommodating us and Kev for putting it together.

Now to decide on the club name once and for all!


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/14)

Yep - Great night.

Huge thanks to Kev for organising, & Thunder Road for generously hosting - very impressive setup they have there, and hope to see more of it in the near future.
Must admit i was pleasantly surprised with their Hop Star - rather tasty, good hop kick without the massive bitter bite, nicely balanced (as per described by Sam (?) the manager/owner (?) ).
Definitely looking forward to doing a brewing comp on their equipment!

And of course, great to meet some new faces from here!!


----------



## Econwatson (5/2/14)

Gaaah, I'm back in Melbourne in May/June time for a few weeks. Hoping the club continues to grow and is still alive come then.


----------



## Spiesy (5/2/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Must admit i was pleasantly surprised with their Hop Star - rather tasty, good hop kick without the massive bitter bite, nicely balanced (as per described by Sam (?) the manager/owner (?) ).


From memory, Sam was a brewer and Phil (?) was the owner.


----------



## Jordyt01 (5/2/14)

Spewing I missed out!! I'm a regular at TRB great beer and great ppl. Had the old mans 60th last night couldn't exactly miss that one!! Looking forward to the next meeting. Cheers.


----------



## carniebrew (5/2/14)

Great meeting last night, really enjoyed it.

Speaking of the name....I was starting to put together the poll on surveymonkey last night but quickly realised something. Of the 16 votes cast at the meeting, even though they were spread across 8 different names, it was really just 8 variations of 2 names. To sum it up, 4 blokes voted for Northern Brewers/Brew Club, and 11 blokes voted for a name with Merri in it, with the majority going for simply Merri Mashers.

So I'm thinking we do either of two things here. Either just call the club "Merri Mashers" and be done with it, so we can start getting into the important stuff like getting our own section up and running in the brew clubs on AHB, and organising our next piss up club meeting....or put a poll up with just Northern Brewers and Merri Mashers to choose from, and hope it doesn't end up like a Thai general election.

Given the heavy preference towards Merri and Mashing in last night's voting I doubt a poll will change anything, but if that's what everyone wants, please sing out?


----------



## beermeupscotty (5/2/14)

Agreed that it'd be nice to get it sorted and move on with other things, but we're so close that we may as well do the poll with the shortlist from last night IMO. Personally I don't see an issue with having two more options (over Northern Brewers and Merri Mashers).

Ongoing discussion... I like the sound of Northern Brewers but it still doesn't feel right referring to ourselves as northern when, despite being north of the city, we're really quite central/south (in VIC) or south (in AUS). I like Merri as it seems more accurate (and clever/has nice double-meaning). Inner north isn't a bad compromise - although also feels strange to potentially use a South American empire as the overall name/acronym.


----------



## zeggie (5/2/14)

carniebrew said:


> and be done with it, so we can start getting into the important stuff like getting our own section up and running in the brew clubs on AHB,


Yeah my thoughts exactly. Pick the name and move onto the important stuff, or we'll be bogged down for ages.


----------



## Spiesy (5/2/14)

A vote would be decided in a manner of days and then the name would be finalised. Hardly going to bog us down. 

Btw. Merri sucks.


----------



## carniebrew (5/2/14)

Ok, I'll get the survey up tonight with just a few options, and set it up as a 1,2,3 rating system, so we can cover off those preference issues discussed last night.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/2/14)

Gonna include something like a "northern melbourne brewers" option? Or "far northern melbourne brewers" (FN Melb brewers!! - lol)


----------



## manticle (5/2/14)

Northern Brewers has the pun associated with the hop that you ruin by adding anything else in.


----------



## TimT (5/2/14)

Great to meet everyone last night. Good fun meeting, and extra special thanks to Phil and Marcus and Sam and the rest of staff at the Thunder Road Breweries for hosting us.

On the night I voted 'Northern Merri Makers' as a wishy-washy compromise between 'Merri Mashers' and 'Northern Brewers'. My heart is with 'Merri Mashers' but I know there's a strong contingent of folks out there who really prefer Northern Brewers or a simple variant thereof. Aw shucks, Mary-Lou, I just want everyone to be _happy_!

But yeah, doing a two-way poll just between Merri Mashers and Northern Brewers would seem to be a good call. If it ends up being 'Merri Mashers' you could just refer to it as the 'Mm beer club' anyway and folks who don't like 'Merri' could just make up another M word. _Magniloquent Mashers_, FTW!

PS felt an inferiority complex last night about my own beer and I didn't dare to put it on the table for tasting! Some really fine brews you other folks have got going there!


----------



## technobabble66 (5/2/14)

[quote name="TimT" post="1135660" timestamp="1391570652"
PS felt an inferiority complex last night about my own beer and I didn't dare to put it on the table for tasting! Some really fine brews you other folks have got going there![/quote]

Apologies - I should've cracked my Hefe - it definitely would've reduced your inferiority complex. I don't mind it for a first go, but definitely not a success.


----------



## DU99 (5/2/14)

the reference to merri is know is the creek,but some can think it's the state of the drinkers..


----------



## carniebrew (5/2/14)

DU99, I think that's kinda the point!

Maybe we can compromise...IF the poll was to settle on the "Merri Mashers", we could have our name displayed in the AHB brew club section similarly to the Perth brew club guys, who have:

Perth Brewclub: WestCoast Brewers

Perhaps we could be:
Melbourne Inner North Brewclub: Merri Mashers

And as Mary-Lou said above, that way everyone's happy?? The guys who want "Northern" can call it the Melbourne Inner North Brew club (or MINBrew), and the Merri fans can call us the Merri Mashers. And everyone else can call us "Those knuckle-heads who spent the first 3 months of their existence arguing about their name"! :kooi:


----------



## TimT (5/2/14)

But when we stop arguing about our name, what will we have left?


----------



## TimT (5/2/14)

I mean, aren't pointless internecine feuds between factions what social groups are all about? Or have the ALP *really* been leading us up the garden path these last few years....?


----------



## New_guy (5/2/14)

266 replies to post 
guesstimate of 50% associated with choosing name

why dont we call ourselves the northern mothers club..........

FFS lets brew some beer


----------



## BreadMurderer (5/2/14)

Great to meet everyone and have a wee tour of the brewery, using the pilot brewhouse is going to be sweeeeeet.

Kris could you pop me a PM about yer fridge I forgot your blooming username on here... More important I remember your real name though surely eh?  Ta.


----------



## pomsaleius (5/2/14)

Wow, what a great night, eh! And of course I want to add my own thanks to Phil, Masako, Colin, Marcus, Sam, Simon and everyone I've probably forgotten at Thunder Road for laying on such a great venue, along with beers, glasses, jugs, and on sale the T-shirts and books, and then a full brewery tour thrown in.





Thanks to you all for coming along, and especially the people who shared their amazing brews. I'm actually a bit scared now, as at some stage I'm going to have to share my beer with you lot, and it could be a bit embarrassing, given how high the bar has been set.
Thanks also for all the proactive stuff, like bringing name-tags (I never would have thought of that - brilliant!). And also thanks for setting up the name poll carniebrew.
On that subject, I think we should stick to what we decided on the night (we could have decided it there and then, but decided to make it a bit fairer on those who couldn't make it) and keep the poll to the two favourites (as long as no one actually votes for Northern Brew club).
The other thing we completely failed to discuss last night was when and where we want the next meeting. I would suggest maybe next time somewhere with less distraction (not that I have anything against the kind of distractions we had last night) so we can talk about club business. It was suggested by a couple of people last night that we should return to the topic of a committee of sorts, and perhaps some kind of constitution, and I don't think it's a bad idea. It will guarantee the club has a future. It's good to keep it fairly ad-hoc at first, but there needs to be a core of people who are tasked with organising stuff, looking after money, etc. We should discuss this. So we have a choice to keep to the pattern of first Tuesday of the month, or maybe go for a weekend meet at a suitable venue in the daytime next time. And that can either be a pub, or a hall, or (God forbid) the Gelobar if you want! 
But first lets get this name thingy sorted, so we look a bit like a real club with a proper forum and stuff, and one day our own T-shirts saying, "I'm a Merri Masher", or "Northern Brewers do it with more hops", something. 
Thanks again people. You're a good crowd. This is going to work.


----------



## TimT (5/2/14)

Think we should probably stick to the first Tuesday of the month... we don't want to haggle every time over when the next meeting is going to be. When I ran the poll weekends were fairly universally unpopular, not surprising - everyone does stuff on weekends.

Agree with you about being intimidated by others brews - I was so intimidated I didn't dare bring mine out of my coolbag


----------



## beermeupscotty (5/2/14)

Hear, hear.

Great generosity from Phil for letting us meet in his brewery, and thanks to all of the staff who stuck around after-hours. Also a special thanks to Sam (+ Phil and Simon) for giving us a tour of the place and giving us some very interesting insight to the decisions and inner workings that go into creating their brews. Additionally, Phil's enthusiasm for our use of the pilot brewery and any ideas for brews we might have was really cool. Looking forward to future visits.

Thunder Road's Hop Star was a very tasty drop too. I guess getting a growler filled from the brewery taps is the best method for acquirement but does anyone know where TR brews can be bought? (Can't find it on their website)

Great to meet everyone, and to sample a few homebrews - definitely some interesting ones in there. I especially liked sampling the single-hopped(?) ones from Kris - I think Galaxy and Calypso were my favourite, although I kind of lost track between the five glasses.

I reckon first Tuesday of the month is good, and anything to avoid more drawn-out decisions... If weeknights/Tuesdays don't suit a few people, perhaps we could work on having an additional weekend meet throughout the month? (Would that be too much?)


----------



## DU99 (5/2/14)

some think we gone a bit about a name..you have to get right the first time..end my comment..


----------



## TimT (5/2/14)

There's usually a few Thunder Road brews at my regular pub, the Dan O'Connell (corner Canning St and Princes St/Alexandra Parade, Carlton). Indeed I think they have some kind of Deal going on. Both Hop Star and Brunswick Bitter on tap last time I checked (two weeks ago).

Brunswick Bitter also on tap at, surprise surprise, the Brunswick Hotel 

Maybe weekend meets every few months? We could arrange a competition in the middle of the year sometime, and there could be a few brew days throughout the year. Personally I feel a regular once-a-month meet is best.


----------



## New_guy (5/2/14)

Cheers to all involved for organising and Thunder Road were great hosts and possible use of their pilot brewery is an amazing opportunity.
Would be great to continue on 1st Tuesday of the month
Maybe see if Thunder Road are happy if we bring along pizzas?
With plenty of beer on the go some more food might be a sensible option
I am happy to sort the pizzas as I am close by and can pick up / bring along???

I tried some great beers both from TR and from the group - my own are a bit uninsipiring in comparison but appreciate the feedback

Looking forward to next month!


----------



## carniebrew (5/2/14)

Ok, here goes...a survey with the two most popular choices. I hope this is ok with everyone, but I'm sure we'll find out soon enough if it's not.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XNT2GNS

Anyone can complete the survey, but we'd appreciate it if only those considering being a part of the club took the time to do so. I'll leave this open for the next few days, but if we don't get at least around 20 votes then I'll probably PM each of last night's attendees individually to make sure they know the survey is up. See I told you putting your AHB names on your name tags was a great idea!


----------



## TimT (5/2/14)

Voted! Thanks, Carniebrew!


----------



## technobabble66 (5/2/14)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say we'll sort this name thing soonish, so what's the next step?? (Beyond selecting a regular meeting day)
Should we be selecting recipes for brew days, etc?
Mascot? Secret handshake?
Any particular focus desired for this year - eg: a malt, hops or yeast focus; maybe variants of a chosen style; etc. 
IMO, I'd stick to the first tues night of the month; or do that every "even" month & select another week(end) day for "odd" months if there's enough people who struggle to make Tuesdays.


----------



## beermeupscotty (5/2/14)

Nice one, carniebrew. Voted also.

Btw, the other polling option is a public AHB poll, as observed here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74576-homebrew-forum-poll/

This would make things a bit more transparent and allow some accountability with voting (but would limit voting to AHB members - some may not use the forum?). Just a thought...


----------



## zeggie (6/2/14)

technobabble66 said:


> so what's the next step?? brew days, etc?


Brew days would definitely be a good step to investigate, great way to learn how to improve our brew days by watching (and helping) those more experienced in action


----------



## pomsaleius (6/2/14)

carniebrew said:


> See I told you putting your AHB names on your name tags was a great idea!


Yeah, well I didn't. Bet you can't guess what my real name is.
Happy to stick to first Tuesdays if it suits, but quite like the idea of having a weekend meeting in addition now and then.
OK, so assuming we next meet on 4th March, any preferences for where? If it's a commercial venue, then probably brew tasting is out, but would allow us to get down to discussing things.
The other local brewery is of course Temple. Not sure whether we might consider approaching them. Ron and Renata are very nice people, and of course Ron (and yes, I know he's leaving temple) comes from a homebrewing background, so I'm guessing they'd be pretty friendly towards us.


----------



## DU99 (6/2/14)

a club needs a regular meeting place.not going around to every brewery in the area.to me that's not a club....also does the "club" have a Official elected spokesman yet..


----------



## djar007 (6/2/14)

It worked for essendon steve?


----------



## carniebrew (6/2/14)

I agree we need to find a place for club 'meetings'. I'm wondering if things like brewery catchups and beer tastings could be something organised by the club as extra-curricular activities done in addition to regular club meetings. Do other clubs do something similar? We could set up some kind of roster where 3 or 4 members bring their beers for tasting each meeting, rotating amongst everyone during the year.

I spoke to Kevin about this on Tuesday, I think to make sure we keep the momentum up we need to (eventually):

1. Settle on a name, so we can get an AHB section up and running and have a place to discuss our club. We've had 17 votes so far, so I'll probably close the poll off tomorrow night.
2. Get an informal committee together, 3 or 4 guys to look after the administrative side of finding a meeting location and organising events
3. Somewhere down the track, have an election at a meeting to appoint official committee members.
4. Once that's done, look to formally incorporate as a non-profit club
5. If all this works out, and we get a good regular membership, look to work with the other clubs to run an annual comp of some sort.

etc etc....and in amongst all that we'll have a club brew comp on Thunder Road's pilot brewery, visit a few pubs and breweries around the place, get some craft beer tastings going, yadda yadda....

Thoughts?

And here's the naming poll link again for anyone yet to vote: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XNT2GNS


----------



## BreadMurderer (7/2/14)

I agree that although our meetup was great not much was accomplished. The next meet should be purely down to business with the schedule set out, goals we wish to complete and actions for the next meeting. The first few meetups will be fairly intensive with regards to setting up the club but once that's out the way (sooner the better) we can get down to what the club is really about. Participating in brew days would be fantastic and I personally would want to help with a BIAB as I should be getting my urn next week (all things going well with eBay etc). Looks like the name should finally be sorted though, think I'll have to drink to that. :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (7/2/14)

> Yeah, well I didn't. Bet you can't guess what my real name is.
> Happy to stick to first Tuesdays if it suits, but quite like the idea of having a weekend meeting in addition now and then.
> OK, so assuming we next meet on 4th March, any preferences for where? If it's a commercial venue, then probably brew tasting is out, but would allow us to get down to discussing things.
> The other local brewery is of course Temple. Not sure whether we might consider approaching them. Ron and Renata are very nice people, and of course Ron (and yes, I know he's leaving temple) comes from a homebrewing background, so I'm guessing they'd be pretty friendly towards us.


I think Renata would be receptive. They hosted a group of us for 13 weeks or so for a BJCP study group. Brew tasting not necessarily out (obviously we tasted ours during the study group) - just approach it in the right way.


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

When we have a name I'd be happy to set up a blog/website for the group, along with anyone else who feels like doing that sort of bloggy-websity work. That, and mail the admins to get a sub-forum up and running.

I am ambivalent about the need for a committee - my feeling is, as I mentioned on the first meeting, it's best to keep things simple. Given that we're talking about occasional weekend meets and a competition, some organisation is required, but surely a timetable would do a lot of that organising anyway?

To that end I suggest something like the following:

_MARCH, first Tuesday_
Brew club committee discussion, maybe have a talk by someone from Grain and Grape or Home Make It or some other brewing supplies store? And maybe we ave a tasting of a few more beers from members.

_APRIL, Sunday arvo_
Tasting session at Carwyn Cellars in Thornbury, suggestion by one of our Carniebrew.

_MAY, first Tuesday_
Maybe a talk from a member about a certain beer style they have expertise in? And, of course, tasting of member's beers. (Hic!)

_JUNE, first Tuesday_
Another talk? More tasting (ya drunkards!)

_JULY, Sunday_
Winter beer-cookery session/brew day. Go on, have some more tastings. Don't mind if I do.

_AUGUST, first Tuesday_
Another talk? More tasting!

_SEPTEMBER, Saturday/Sunday_
Is winter over already? Damn! But - high time for a brew competition!

_OCTOBER, first Tuesday_
Whew, it's getting hot already. Still, I'd like to propose something different for this month - I give a reading of poetry for everyone. Beer-related poetry, naturally. Not long, 15 minutes each poet? (I don't want to grandstand here, just if there's room for people to give talks I'd be happy to volunteer myself. So feel free to knock this back if you like.) (Sample).

_NOVEMBER, first Tuesday_
Exhausting just thinking of summer. Time to have some more beers from our members.

_DECEMBER, Sunday arvo _
Pre-Christmas drinkies!

What do you think? I feel drunk just writing that.


----------



## DU99 (7/2/14)

First tuesday in November is a holiday in melbourne..


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

Oh yeah.... the horsie-worsie thing....

Well that month could be a weekend thing or we could shift proceedings to one or two days after.


----------



## pomsaleius (7/2/14)

DU99 said:


> First tuesday in November is a holiday in melbourne..


Not for me. I work for an online betting company.
Anyway, there are obviously differing opinions on the whole committee thing. As there are about so many things. And we may not be able to solve them all in one go.
Personally, I especially think there will be a need for some kind of formality around the responsibilities when we start dealing with money. The other thing is we are sometimes likely to be dealing with hot liquor, open flames, gas bottles of one sort or another. There's an argument for potentially getting some kind of insurance for the club. And if we have a written constitution, then there can be no arguments about how we run the club and what we do (and without this, I predict there definitely will be). And if the officers are elected, there can be no arguments about who makes what decisions. We can't possibly set up online polls for every single decision going forward. Unless we do this, then we're basically just a bunch of blokes who brew, and who get together now and then and call ourselves a club.
On this, I'd especially like to hear the opinions of others who are in other brew clubs. How are they run?


----------



## Spiesy (7/2/14)

TimT said:


> When we have a name I'd be happy to set up a blog/website for the group, along with anyone else who feels like doing that sort of bloggy-websity work. That, and mail the admins to get a sub-forum up and running.
> 
> I am ambivalent about the need for a committee - my feeling is, as I mentioned on the first meeting, it's best to keep things simple. Given that we're talking about occasional weekend meets and a competition, some organisation is required, but surely a timetable would do a lot of that organising anyway?
> 
> ...


Or you could support someone who is actually part of the club.


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

Works for me!


----------



## Spiesy (8/2/14)

I was just being cheeky… but more than happy to look after fellow "Northern Brewers" in some way, shape or form.


----------



## New_guy (8/2/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> Not for me. I work for an online betting company.
> Anyway, there are obviously differing opinions on the whole committee thing. As there are about so many things. And we may not be able to solve them all in one go.
> Personally, I especially think there will be a need for some kind of formality around the responsibilities when we start dealing with money. The other thing is we are sometimes likely to be dealing with hot liquor, open flames, gas bottles of one sort or another. There's an argument for potentially getting some kind of insurance for the club. And if we have a written constitution, then there can be no arguments about how we run the club and what we do (and without this, I predict there definitely will be). And if the officers are elected, there can be no arguments about who makes what decisions. We can't possibly set up online polls for every single decision going forward. Unless we do this, then we're basically just a bunch of blokes who brew, and who get together now and then and call ourselves a club.
> On this, I'd especially like to hear the opinions of others who are in other brew clubs. How are they run?



Agreed - we need examples from other clubs as references. 
Instead of a constitution we could generate terms of reference. This would define objectives , scope, membership, attendance , location and regulations 
A subsection of this is meeting minutes. 

We could start at next meeting by defining our terms of reference. 

Happy to assist in development.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> I was just being cheeky… but more than happy to look after fellow "Northern Brewers" in some way, shape or form.


Too late, Speisy: I reckon you're pencilled in for a 1 hr power point lecture on march 4th! 

Ooooh - and I believe that could be a sneaky attempt at influencing the name! I'm a cheap bastard, so I'm happy to call ourselves the Fat Hairy Boozers, or anything else, if it gets us a 2% discount ;-) Or were you just referring to enlightening us in your 1hr presentation?


----------



## technobabble66 (8/2/14)

+1 on checking with the other brewing clubs. 
There's no harm in seeing how they've done it and what worked best, rather than us theorizing on the best course of action. 
I'm keen to keep it low key, but a little formal structure might be smart. And just because it's there doesn't mean it has to be taken to the extreme.


----------



## TimT (8/2/14)

Yeah - maybe we should just get someone round from another brew club to give a talk. I did suggest that on the first meeting, though nothing was formalised.

I guess I've been involved in a few sort-of clubs around Melbourne. Everyone does things differently. One group meets every month in a library for a talk and asks for a gold coin donation to cover costs - no committee structure or anything like that. Another group, my poetry mates and I, just meet at the pub every Saturday. There's a feature poet who the bar pays and the rest of us just read a few poems for free. This year we're holding a competition and have raised over $1000 for prizes so far - just through a few people making a donation every week. There's a group of friends who run that and are responsible for the MCing, but they're not an official committee - everything is very low key. No terms of reference or elections. We're all friends and it works fine.

Above all, the point of a brew club is not having a committee or terms of reference. Being 'just a bunch of blokes' (and/or blokettes!) 'who brew and get together occasionally' is, I submit, the point. We get together, share a few drinks, have a few laughs, learn a bit more about brewing.


----------



## Spiesy (8/2/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Too late, Speisy: I reckon you're pencilled in for a 1 hr power point lecture on march 4th!
> 
> Ooooh - and I believe that could be a sneaky attempt at influencing the name! I'm a cheap bastard, so I'm happy to call ourselves the Fat Hairy Boozers, or anything else, if it gets us a 2% discount ;-) Or were you just referring to enlightening us in your 1hr presentation?


lol


----------



## carniebrew (8/2/14)

I think it's time to close off the poll. We got to 19 votes pretty quickly, and have trickled along to 26 in total now, with the last vote from about midday today.

I was about to post a screenshot of the final result, but for some reason AHB won't let me attach files in this topic?? Here's a link to the screenshot on my Google Drive, I hope it works...if not someone let me know and I'll work out something else: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9zdUsr9umgXRW9lSlpzdHZmMWM/edit

In summary, Merri Mashers shot out to an early lead, and held on solidly from there. At one stage it was 13-6 in favour of Merri Mashers, but the Northern Brewers made a late charge to narrow the gap. In the end it was 15-10-1 (yes, one person couldn't stand either name). In percentage terms we had:

Merri Mashers - 57.69%
Northern Brewers - 38.46%
Hate 'em both - 3.85%

Certainly a close result, although I suppose one way to look at it is that "Merri Mashers" had 50% more votes than "Northern Brewers".

Thanks for all taking the time to vote, and I guess if nobody lodges an objection with the court of disputed returns, hopefully we can move on with getting our own area created in the AHB Brew Club section. If there's a Mod reading this, can you PM me to let me know if you guys can set this up for us please?


----------



## TimT (8/2/14)

Don't think all moderators can set up a sub-forum. Bradsbrew and someone else - forget their name.

I've sent a PM off with the request.


----------



## Spiesy (9/2/14)

carniebrew said:


> summary, Merri Mashers shot out to an early lead, and held on solidly from there. At one stage it was 13-6 in favour of Merri Mashers, but the Northern Brewers made a late charge to narrow the gap. In the end it was 15-10-1 (yes, one person couldn't stand either name). In percentage terms we had:
> 
> Merri Mashers - 57.69%
> Northern Brewers - 38.46%
> ...


I got so excited with the race call, but was then disappointed when my horse lost.


----------



## beermeupscotty (9/2/14)

Schweet. We got a name! (No objections here)


----------



## pomsaleius (9/2/14)

So, the Merri Mashers Homebrew Club is born, (or at the risk of setting off another war, should it be "Merri Mashers Beer club", so we can do the "MM Beer" thing? Could do "MM Homebrew" I guess.)
Thanks again to carnieBrew, and of course everyone who voted. And thanks TT for the sub-forum request!


----------



## carniebrew (9/2/14)

I have grabbed merrimashers.org for use somewhere down the track....


----------



## going down a hill (9/2/14)

You rock Carnie!


----------



## Grainer (9/2/14)

Think this one is gunna be a little hard to get to so I may have to be a 50% attendance type person !!


----------



## beermeupscotty (9/2/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> So, the Merri Mashers Homebrew Club is born, (or at the risk of setting off another war, should it be "Merri Mashers Beer club", so we can do the "MM Beer" thing? Could do "MM Homebrew" I guess.)
> Thanks again to carnieBrew, and of course everyone who voted. And thanks TT for the sub-forum request!


Homebrew or Beer Club both sound fine to me. We can have MM Beer either way, if we wanted, as we are the 'Merri Mashers'.


----------



## pomsaleius (9/2/14)

Time to break into song?


----------



## technobabble66 (9/2/14)

Merri Mashers Brewing Club
This sounds the best to me. 
IMHO MMBC FTW !


----------



## going down a hill (9/2/14)

Sounds good to me as well. Lock it in, lets move on.


----------



## Charst (9/2/14)

Kevin Hawley said:


> So, the Merri Mashers Homebrew Club is born, (or at the risk of setting off another war, should it be "Merri Mashers Beer club", so we can do the "MM Beer" thing? Could do "MM Homebrew" I guess.)
> Thanks again to carnieBrew, and of course everyone who voted. And thanks TT for the sub-forum request!


Sorry to stir the pot but none of the other Melbourne clubs have a descriptive addition to their names at a quick glance. There may be a sub head on their website in some instances but Melbourne Brewers or Westgate brewers or Worthogs are just that.

Merri Mashers communicates everything required, not sure we need the addition at all, if we did we would have voted for it in the first place.

Just not sure I'm getting the desire to fit the brew club name into the well known term of MMM Beer taken from Homer Simpson.
He who is the archetype for a Megaswill drinking idiot.


----------



## TimT (10/2/14)

And voila! We have our sub-forum thanks to the magic of, er, mailing the site administrators and begging. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/101-the-merri-mashers/


----------



## brouhaha (10/2/14)

Hi,

I just cottoned onto this, you still taking new members?


----------



## pomsaleius (10/2/14)

Cool! Thanks Tim. 

brouhaha, definitely yes.

And with that, I suggest we all pack our bags, move to that new sub-forum, and call an end to this thread.

Thanks and good day.


----------

